# Making flowers with simple trick



## liziko

Guys !!! What I have for you !!!

Click here to see - Flower Embroidery â Simple Trick


----------



## Mary Cardiff

Must try that,


----------



## chickkie

Thank you, beautiful flowers.


----------



## craftynanababs

Wow! Neat!!!!


----------



## kipsalot

They are pretty.


----------



## colleenmay

WOW. So fun. Will definitely try this. Thanks.


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin'

I like this...thank you for sharing.


----------



## Evie RM

I love what you shared. Thanks. I will definitely give this a try.


----------



## Elin

So different than a crocheted or knitted flower. I like it!


----------



## moonriver

Looks amazing......thank you


----------



## run4fittness

Very pretty.


----------



## grtmema

Thank you for sharing. I definitely will be trying this


----------



## Janie136

The video is in Spanish!!!! How do I get it in English?


----------



## nannygoat

I like it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## kittykatzmom

Beautiful thank you


----------



## kittykatzmom

Guess we just look at the pictures. There is a link for comments below the video.


----------



## Dsynr

Janie136 said:


> The video is in Spanish!!!! How do I get it in English?


 Yes. How? And the pop-ups prevents it from showing more than the introduction for me.


----------



## rujam

They are lovely.


----------



## MzBarnz

Wow! Those are great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knitting4friends

thank you for you making flowers tip!


----------



## relong

Thank you!!


----------



## tinywhitecottage

Can someone translate this tutorial from Spanish to English?


----------



## julietinboots

Neat!


----------



## bostonian

This is great! Thank you for sharing
Yvette :sm24:


----------



## MaryCarter

Thank you, I just purchased a flower loom to make some, but this is just as good.


----------



## nannee

thank you for sharing this. i hope i can figure out how to do it. The flowers would look pretty on a hat


----------



## ptspraker

Thank you, I have to try this. Beautiful flowers.


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## johannecw

Pretty flowers! Thanks for showing us!


----------



## puba763

Amazing. Have bookmarked for use later


----------



## liziko

Guys, just mute video and watch it !
It's very easy...


----------



## eneira12

Wonderful! thank you


----------



## liziko

eneira12 said:


> Wonderful! thank you


You are welcome )


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful... thank you for sharing


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful... thank you for sharing


----------



## LadyBecket

I loved her video even though I don't speak Spanish, it was very well made so that you can follow along. I wrote down all of the numbers she gave just so I wouldn't forget them. Thank you so much for this link!!!!


----------



## liziko

LadyBecket said:


> I loved her video even though I don't speak Spanish, it was very well made so that you can follow along. I wrote down all of the numbers she gave just so I wouldn't forget them. Thank you so much for this link!!!!


You are welcome !


----------

